# Nafb aquarium centre super special



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Sale this sunday october 19th and monday october 20th only!! 

All regular priced $6.99 chiclids are 2 for $10 

malngano 
red fin borlyei 
blue cobalt 
msobo 
electric blue johanni 
yellow lab 
red blotch 
rock kribensis 
bi color maulana 
fuelliborni trewavase 
acei 
bumble bee 
exapseratus 
compressisep 
chipokea 
auratus 
kenyi 
albino pearl zebra 
livingstoni 
venustus 
red by red zebra 
socoloifi 
albino socoloifi 
albino auratus 
red empress 
obliquiden 
.....and many more 

all assorted platy's 3 for $5.00 

roseline barb $9.99 

assorted sailfin mollys 2 for $5.00 

zebra and pearl danio 3 for $2.99 

neon tetra 10 for $15.00 

cardinal tetra 10 for $25 

saltwater specials 

yellow tangs $25 

flame angel $35 

dispar anthias $9.99 

blue and green chromis $2.99 

large cleaner shrimp $9.99 

large blood shrimp $12.99 

peppermint shrimp $12.99 

blue leg hermit crabs $1.00 

red leg hermit crabs $1.00 

scarlett hermit crabs $2.99 

nassarius snails $1.00 

cerith snails $1.00 

2260 kingston road 
scarborough, on 
m1n 1t9 

tel:416-267-7252 

hours of operation 
mon to fri 11am till 8pm 
sat 10am to 5pm 
sun 11am to 4pm


----------

